# Albino Squirrel



## Get Out (Dec 29, 2010)

I saw an Albino Squirrel on the bird feeder this morning! I will try and snap a pic if i see him again. It was pretty cool! He had red eyes and the whole bit. Fat fella too!


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

Get Out said:


> I saw an Albino Squirrel on the bird feeder this morning! I will try and snap a pic if i see him again. It was pretty cool! He had red eyes and the whole bit. Fat fella too!


If you get a chance to shoot it.....I would.......they bring some pretty good money from taxidermists.......Seen one before deer hunting so I looked into it..........Mack


----------



## outdoorsman4 (Dec 5, 2006)

what county were the above seen in? curious.


----------



## PA BUCK 2 (Oct 17, 2006)

I saw one on my property in Hartland this year too. Pretty cool to see- never saw one before. Told my wife about it and the next time we were out there she saw it too.


----------



## Get Out (Dec 29, 2010)

outdoorsman4 said:


> what county were the above seen in? curious.


 I live in Delta County in the UP


----------



## Get Out (Dec 29, 2010)

bigrackmack said:


> If you get a chance to shoot it.....I would.......they bring some pretty good money from taxidermists.......Seen one before deer hunting so I looked into it..........Mack


Tell me more!!! Not sure who I would even contact!


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

The area around Crooked lake (s) in Brighton has many of them!...


----------



## jediknight (Mar 11, 2006)

METTLEFISH said:


> The area around Crooked lake (s) in Brighton has many of them!...


----------

